# EasyCap DC60/Windows Movie Maker Tech Support Needed



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I have recorded some videos on my EasyCap DC60 from my Xbox 360 gameplays, but when I upload the video into the movie maker for editing I don't get any images, I just get the sound, I don't knoe whats wrong. If theres help out there let me kno.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

If I had to guess, I'd think that it's a codec issue. Windows 8 doesn't support DVD playback in Windows Media Player ("out of the box" -- it has to be added), and likely some support is lacking for full Windows Movie Maker functionality as well. Microsoft did not include the codec support in Windows 8 at least partly because for each license of Windows 8, it had to pay a fee to include the codecs.

You can probably solve your issue either by installing a third-party DVD player (like the free VLC, or like a CyberLink program like PowerDVD), or a package of codecs. If you've purchased a DVD drive in the last year or two, it should have come with a third party optical recording program that should have all the necessary codecs included. 

I find that cnet's download.com is my most trusted site for downloads, so that if you want to try the codec method, here's a link that might do --- Windows 8 Codecs - CNET Download.com
--- and if you want to try installing the free VLC player, here's a link for that --- VLC Media Player - CNET Download.com 

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

